# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  الفزعة من بنت الاحساء الى أهل الخير أهل القطيف

## دموع الاكرف.

*السلام عليكم ورحمة المولى وبركاته* 



*الموضوع الفزعة من بنت الاحساء الى أهل الخير أهل القطيف*
*يعني بالعربي الفصيح محتاجة مساعدتكم* 

*طبعا معلمة اللغة الانجليزية طلبت منا نشاط وهو قصة نقولها باللغة الانجليزية* 

*فأتمنى من اللي عنده إلمام باللغة يترجم هاذي القصة الى اللغة الانجليزية والاجر على الله*

*القصة هي::*
*القناعة السلبية*
ففي إحدى الجامعات في (كولومبيا) حضرَ أحدُ الطلاب محاضرة لمادة الرياضيات وجلس في آخر القاعة ونام بهدوء.. وفي نهايةِ المحاضرة، إستيقظَ على أصوات الطلاب، ونظر إلى السبورة.. فوجدَ أنّ الأستاذ كتبَ عليها مسألتين.. فنقلهُما بسرعة وخرج مِنَ القاعة
وعندما رجعَ إلى البيت، بدأ يُفكرُ في حلِّ هاتين المسألتين.
كانت تلك المسألتين صعبةٌ عليه، فذهبَ إلى مكتبةِ الجامعة، وأخذ يبحثُ في كثيرٍ مِنَ المراجع علّه يستطيع حلهما، وبعد أربعةِ أيامٍ إستطاع أن يحلَّ المسألةَ الأولى وكان ناقماً على أستاذه الذي أعطاهم ذلك الواجب الصعب!!.
في محاضرةِ الرياضيات اللاحقة.. إستغربَ مِن أن الأستاذ لم يطلبْ منهم الواجب، فذهبَ إليه وقال له: " يا أستاذ.. لقد استغرقتُ في حلّ المسألةِ الأولى أربعةَ أيامٍ وحلِلتُها في أربعةِ أوراق.. فهلا أحذت مني الحل".
تعجّب الأستاذ وقال للطالب: " ولكني لم أعطِكم أيّ واجبٍ!!.. والمسألتين التي كتبتهما على السبورة هي أمثلةٌ كتبتها لكم عن المسائل التي عجزَ العلمُ عن حلـّها...!!"

إنّ هذه (القناعة السلبية) جعلت الكثيرَ مِن العلماء لا يفكرون حتى في محاولةِ حلِّ هذه المسالة.. ولو كان هذا الطالبُ مستيقظاً، وسمع شرحَ الدكتور.. لما فكّرَ في حلّ المسألة
ومازالت هذه المسألةُ بورقاتها الأربعة معروضةً في تك الجامعة



أتمنى اني أكون ما ثقلت عليكم تحياتي ...,

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مادري كذا عدل 
طلعت عندي كذا الترجمه 

____________

Contentment negative 
In a university in the (Colombia) attended a lecture to students of mathematics and sat in the room and slept quietly .. At the end of the lecture, Wake up to the voices of students, and looked at the blackboard .. Found that the professor wrote the two .. Venqlhma quickly and left the room 
When he returned home, he began to think in resolving these issues. 
Those two issues were difficult for him, went to the library of the university, and is looking at many of the references that it might be solved, and after four days was able to solve the first issue was a malcontent on the professor who gave them that duty hard!!. 
Mathematics in a lecture later .. Expressed surprise that the professor did not ask them to be, went to him and said to him: "Sir .. I took to resolve the issue the first four days and analyzed in four papers .. Could Ohzt me the solution." 
Exclamation professor and the student said: "But I did not give you any duty!! .. And issues that Ketbthma are examples on the blackboard she wrote to you on the issues that the inability of science for solving this problem ...!!" 

That this (negative belief) has made a lot of scientists do not even think to try to resolve this issue .. If this student awake, and heard the explanation of Dr. .. Would have thought to resolve the issue 
The matter is still displayed in the four Borkadtha Tech University

____________________

هذا الي طلع عندي خيتووو

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

كل الشكر اخوي 
والله فكيت حيرتي 
ربي يوفقك ويحقق آمالك 

شكرا خيوووووووووووووو

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*العفوووو ولو واجبنا* 

*حاظرين خيتوووو* 

*موفقه وبالخدمه* 

*الله يقويك يارب*

----------

